# Sightseeing in Greece



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to go sightseeing in Greece? Have you ever been sightseeing in Greece? What sights should I make sure to see?


----------



## Ali (Sep 16, 2007)

You have made a lot of posts, but i cant tell you anything usefull becase i dont know where you live. I know nothing about athens, but if you live in north greece, dont miss petralane


----------



## vassilis (Oct 11, 2007)

if you tell us where you live, i can provide you with lots of info


----------

